# My First Lady



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2015)

Just picked up my first girls bike tonight, in the rain. I was planning on molesting her but after seeing how sweet she is, I don't know if I have the heart to strip her of all the nice parts I need to finish a couple of my Corvettes. A 1961 Fair Lady in Radiant Green. This is a one owner bike sold by her Son. If I keep it intact, I'll need to find a nice lady to marry.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 11, 2015)

Nah, don't get married. It'd really cut into your bicycle time.

Great score. That bike would look really sweet in my basement with all the other Radiant Green middleweights.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## spoker (Jan 11, 2015)

if there is a CHANCE you may half to get married ill come over and take it apart 4 ya


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh yeah I see what you mean, that one is much too nice and pretty to take apart! And green, I have never had a green one. 
Too bad you weren't closer, I have REAL donor bikes, the crusty kind missing parts- they're all over the place out here  

Hey I just realized that is a 3 speed! I did not know any bikes other than Corvettes were done in 3speed for girl's. Note the little bracket on the chainguard....
I'm gonna come over and haunt you if you tear that apart!!!!! Just kidding. Maybe. :eek:

Darcie


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 11, 2015)

What a beauty!
That chainguard looks perfect.i guess girls do take better care of their bikes.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Oh yeah I see what you mean, that one is much too nice and pretty to take apart! And green, I have never had a green one.
> Too bad you weren't closer, I have REAL donor bikes, the crusty kind missing parts- they're all over the place out here
> 
> Hey I just realized that is a 3 speed! I did not know any bikes other than Corvettes were done in 3speed for girl's. Note the little bracket on the chainguard....
> ...




The girls Corvettes were renamed the Fair Lady starting with the 59 model year. 

*i guess girls do take better care of their bikes.* 

This bike was owned by a woman, not a girl.   That's why it's so nice, and the ribs on the pedals are still there. The Son that sold this is 70 years old! I had to ask how old he was after he told me that it was his Mother's bike, not his wife's.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 11, 2015)

Dang that is clean. Gosh no kidding about the parts on that old girl. I could use a few too..pretty sure that is a one year only stem...a beauty and not easy to come by...and a great set of 5 speed fenders.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yah, 61 stem and it still has the little triangle sticker on it! Faded out, but still stuck on there. There is only one very small dent in the rear fender, other than that they look minty fresh with no scratches. I better start looking for a new wife. Bwahaha!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 11, 2015)

nice survivor! would  be a crime to part it out. You don't need to get married, get a mistress.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 11, 2015)

If you decide at some point in the future to cut it loose, shoot me an email first.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 12, 2015)

That is very nice!! 
I couldn't take a part off that if it were in my collection....


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 12, 2015)

The green definitely rocks. What a survivor!


----------



## spoker (Jan 12, 2015)

very nice find,you dont see the ladies vette and fair lady very often,a couple of the ladies vettes ive seen have pumkin lights,those look nice but the stainless fenders can somtimes take some work to get nice


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 12, 2015)

Really nice, Gary.


----------



## the tinker (Jan 12, 2015)

your fair lady is really nice. keep it .


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jan 12, 2015)

I've seen a few tramps on CABE who have been AROUND the block with different people.  I vote for a chance for you two to fall in love but maybe that would mean that she has to stay together.  Most CABE (guys) destroy girls. Listen to them lust at (just a) picture of Greeny.   Maybe you can be different kind of boyfriend?  A protecter of her shape, history and chance for your love.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 12, 2015)

SchwinnSpangler said:


> I've seen a few tramps on CABE who have been AROUND the block with different people.  I vote for a chance for you two to fall in love but maybe that would mean that she has to stay together.  Most CABE (guys) destroy girls. Listen to them lust at (just a) picture of Greeny.   Maybe you can be different kind of boyfriend?  A protecter of her shape, history and chance for your love.




Wow! That made me slow down and think. Thanks for the headache!  ...


----------

